# Chase!



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

This is Chase... I have no idea what color or anything... He looksl ike a steel gray.

Hes tiny... probably about 8-10 weeks by now.... Hes being trained as a ESA... slowly.















Here is a video of him https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152418572344614&l=156672216796540735

He has a small spot of color on his stomach the rest of him is totally white.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Isn't he a handsome little man!!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Very cool. What is an ESA?


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

ESA is an Emotional Support Animal, much like a therapy animal or service animal. 

He's adorable! Does he have a rattie friend?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I see. I think that Is a great Idea for a rat to be a therapy pet. Though due to their fragile health, I wonder If that alone might not bring more distress to a person.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

PaigeRose said:


> ESA is an Emotional Support Animal, much like a therapy animal or service animal.
> 
> He's adorable! Does he have a rattie friend?


No sadly he doesn't.... Given the fact my mother is terribly afraid of rodents and most animals in general... This was the only compromise my Therapist as Psycatrist could come to in terms on ANY animal if my mother was to get her way and have me off all my meds.... (which is a terrible idea, but she wants to believe that her daughter is "normal")



DustyRat said:


> I see. I think that Is a great Idea for a rat to be a therapy pet. Though due to their fragile health, I wonder If that alone might not bring more distress to a person.


In all honestly... this rat just give me a companion... a reason to get up in the morning... something to look after and take care of. Who doesnt judge me and makes all the voices stop. Looks up to me and loves me unconditionally.

They are more hearty then mice which i have had 11 of.... much to my mothers dismay.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Put it this way to all involved in that decision: By not letting him have a cage mate, you are inflicting the same pain that you are feeling onto him. Depression, anxiety, etc. That isn't very fair.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Put it this way to all involved in that decision: By not letting him have a cage mate, you are inflicting the same pain that you are feeling onto him. Depression, anxiety, etc. That isn't very fair.


I have tried.... it is either he stay alone... or he is given to a family friends snake.... that is what my mother said. She absolutely REFUSES to budge.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As hard as this is to say, that is something that really should have been investigated prior to adopting him. It would have been wiser and more humane to choose an animal that did not require same-species companionship to be happy and healthy.

Just something to think about for next time.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Thats so sad... Im surprised your psych doesnt know rats need to be in pairs... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm wondering if the health professional can be educated on the needs and in turn speak with the mother. He looks older than 8-10 weeks, but that's still 2+ years of depression and loneliness that he'll be subjected to if this isn't remedied.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I'm wondering if the health professional can be educated on the needs and in turn speak with the mother. He looks older than 8-10 weeks, but that's still 2+ years of depression and loneliness that he'll be subjected to if this isn't remedied.





PaigeRose said:


> Thats so sad... Im surprised your psych doesnt know rats need to be in pairs...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They both know and have tried... my mother is a force best not reckoned with... I have been trying since we got him... my sister wants on and she just keeps saying 'No more pets, No." "If you get another one they are both being fed to snakes."


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Try looking for research article stating the effects of lone rats? Im sure there is one.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If they both know, I have to ask why the rat was gotten? This is not a personal attack on you, but if everyone knew that rats must be in at least pairs to be happy and healthy, why get one?


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> If they both know, I have to ask why the rat was gotten? This is not a personal attack on you, but if everyone knew that rats must be in at least pairs to be happy and healthy, why get one?


Because I lost my dog... I lost my pets... I'm not good with people. I have been on suicide watch for the past 3 weeks. Mentally i'm not stable. they saw I needed something. Chase was alone when we adopted him so I could not get 2.... I needed him... and he i guess needs me.

It was either that or have him be snake food.... but I guess either way... if I cant get his sneezing to stop... I'm worried I'm stressed. I'm sad. I KNOW... I know he needs a buddy... I'm trying! I really really am.... I'm trying so hard. I feel miserable. I feel like total crap. I do nothing but hurt every good thing or person that comes into my life.... is that what you want to hear.... I needed him. I'm sorry but I don't think i would be living right now if I hadn't met him... 
I don't know what to do.... I'm trying to give him the best life possible....


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The first step is to take a deep breath. You are not alone. Not physically, emotionally, or in your current mental state. Trust us on that one. We're all here to help, and even if it's not a rat issue, put it in one of the off-topic forums if only to sound off.

The mistake of adopting him was already made, and there's no changing that. There is only one thing to be done to fix the situation, and that is for you and your healthcare professional to keep pressing forward. This is for the health of your buddy. He saved you from the depths of despair, and everyone involved in his life owes it to him to keep the same thing from happening. Your mother may be "a force best not reckoned with", but you must reckon with her. This isn't optional, unfortunately.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

He was alone to begin with, there was no rats and they were going to cary any more... I don't think going and adopting a 1.5 year old male from the shelter (which is the only rat they have in my area) would be a good idea and all local breeders have no available babies... which is why i turned to the pet store..... as stated... He will have almost constant contact with me and be out with me either as a shoulder or in a carrier... So I figured he would have enough stimulation and interaction to be alright alone until i can move out...which might be in about 6months - 1year...



Chase wanted to type said:


> m/'''''''''''gagqq ''\iuyf


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

He's so cute! You picked a good animal to have as a therapy buddy  rats are so sweet and just watching their cute little quirks always makes my day. You can really feel that they love you once you establish a strong bond with them. I hope you get it all worked out with your therapist and mom and are able to get Chase a rat buddy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

